
Oxford University gives women more time to pass exams - ptaipale
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/2018/01/22/oxford-university-gives-women-time-pass-exams/
======
poster123
The headline is a lie. All students were given more time, in an effort to
reduce the ratio of men to women getting the highest grade.

~~~
ptaipale
Indeed, or at least it misleads; perhaps it should be:

Oxford University increases exam times to improve the low scores of women

